# Opening a bank account



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all

I have arrived in the Western Cape and my business visa is being processed, I now need a bank account. I have visited 2 bank, one said I needed residency in my passport before they would open an account the second bank said I needed letters from my bank in the UK. 

Is there an easier way to open a bank account and with whom? Internet banks etc

I just need a simple account to pay some direct debits and save putting my money under the mattress.

Thanks for all help

Duncan


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

i think fnb do accoutns for non residents and refugees. try them.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

happydunk said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have arrived in the Western Cape and my business visa is being processed, I now need a bank account. I have visited 2 bank, one said I needed residency in my passport before they would open an account the second bank said I needed letters from my bank in the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi

By "Business Visas" do you mean a permit to run your own business, or a tourist visa that allows you to conduct business?

As a tourist you can open a non-resident bank account, into which foreign currency can be deposited and ZAR withdrawn. You will, however, not be able to deposit ZAR into this kind of account.

Only once you have a valid temporary (or permanent) residency permit, can you open a resident bank account.


----------



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> By "Business Visas" do you mean a permit to run your own business, or a tourist visa that allows you to conduct business?
> 
> ...


Hi its a visa to run your own business, not a tourist visa. Ok thank you I will try FNB.


----------

